# Islamorada bonefish flies



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

First off. I am not a fly fisherman. But we are headed to the keys in August and my son does fly fish freshwater. Just wondering what a good fly would be for bones??? Have spent some time down there and caught them on spinning gear. Thanks


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Just shop local. Stop into Florida Keys Outfitters or 7-mile Fly Shop. You can get everything you need there and they might pass on a little local knowledge.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Backcountryangler (Mar 30, 2021)

You can't go wrong with a small Clouser for bones and a variety of other fish. There are also alot of crab and shrimp patterns among others. Just look on Google maps in the area you will stay and find an outfitter they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A while back I did a two part tutorial on bonefish flies here on the fly fishing board… It should provide a good starting point for you. The folks who pointed you towards fly shops in the Keys were right on the money. Local, current knowledge is gold for visitors…


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> A while back I did a two part tutorial on bonefish flies here on the fly fishing board… It should provide a good starting point for you. The folks who pointed you towards fly shops in the Keys were right on the money. Local, current knowledge is gold for visitors…


Thanks to everyone


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> A while back I did a two part tutorial on bonefish flies here on the fly fishing board… It should provide a good starting point for you. The folks who pointed you towards fly shops in the Keys were right on the money. Local, current knowledge is gold for visitors…


Awesome quote. With the availability of 'immediate' online information, so many people overlook checking in with the local fly shop. They'll have real-time up-to-date info as well as info on what size and type flies, and when, work best for their area.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stopping at a local fly shop is always the way to go. Usually those folks go out of their way to help.


----------

